# Gluten Free



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

YES!  THIS is what I was waiting for!  

Gluten Free Cornbread or cornbread muffins:

Take your favorite cornbread recipe and replace the white flour with Maseca. It is SO good! I get lots of requests for the recipe from NON gluten free people! I also use buttermilk in place of regular milk. 

I hope to see LOTS of gluten free recipes here in the future!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Okay, here's an awesome muffin recipe:

3/4 c. white rice flour
3/4 c. brown rice flour (I skip the white and just use 1 1/2 c. brown)
1/2 c. potato starch
1/4 c. tapioca flour (starch)
2 tsp. xanthan gum
4 tsp. baking powder (I use Rumford aluminum free)
1/2 tsp. salt

Mix above ingredients. Add the following:

1/4 c. olive oil
1/8 c. honey
2 c. water

Mix well with wire whip (it will be very watery at first). Spoon evenly into lightly oiled muffin pans (makes 1 dozen). Bake at 375 degrees for 25-30 minutes. 

These are so very good! If you spray the muffin cups with olive oil before cooking, they come out crispy on the outside, and tender-fluffy in the middle...yum.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Ice Cream Cones

2 egg whites
1/2 cup sugar
pinch of salt
1/4 teaspoon vanilla flavoring
1/4 teaspoon xanthan gum
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 cup potato starch
2 tablespoon shortening
1-3 tablespoons water

Mix egg whites until frothy. Mix in all other ingredients. Be sure no lumps remain.

Pour approximately 1 1/2 tablespoons batter into greased, hot pan (omelet pan works great). Swirl to distribute the batter over the bottom of the pan. The thinner the better.

Cook until golden brown on the bottom. Turn and cook until other side is golden brown. This will take several minutes on each side.

Very carefully remove from pan and shape into traditional cone shape. Place seam side down to cool.

About 8 cones.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's an alternative to macaroni and cheese.

Macaphony and Cheese

12 ounces firm tofu
8 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, grated
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup cream
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1 dash cayenne
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard

1. Drain tofu well. I place it on a plate with another plate on top and a #10 can of something on top of that. I drain off the liquid that collects every 10 15 minures for about 45 minutes. You can also roll it into a dish towel and sqeeze it dry.
2. Mix all the ingredients together mashing the tofu well but leaving a few chunky pieces.
3. Place in a buttered casserole dish.
4. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese and paprika.
5. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.
6. The top should be golden brown ( the crispy brown parts give it flavor).

Credit to Mercy at Recipezaar.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Chocolate Mousse desert cake
From Julia Child's Menu Cookbook
This is a very moist, cheese cake like textured cake baked in a bain-marie.

1 tablespoon instant coffee
4 tablespoon hot water
4 tablespoon dark Jamaica rum
14 ounces semisweet baking chocolate
2 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
6 large egs
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup heavy cream, chilled
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 350 degrees and place rack in lower-third of the oven. Prepare a 10 cup cake pan by placing buttered wax paper in the bottom of pan, butter sides and flour.

Choose a roasting pan large enough to hold the cake pan and fill with enough hot water to come half-way up the cake pan. Set this in the warming oven.

Swirl the coffee and hot water in a medium-sized saucepan, add the rum, and break up the chocolate into the pan. Bring 2 inches of water to the boil in a larger pan, remove from heat. and set chocolate pan in it; cover and let the chocolate melt while you continue with the recipe.

Break the eggs into the beating bowl, add the sugar, and stir over hot water for several minutes until eggs are slightly warm to your finger- this makes beating faster and increases volume. Then beat for 5 minutes or more, until mixture has at least tripled in volume and forms a thick ribbon when a bit is lifted and falls from the beater; the eggs should be the consistency of lightly whipped cream. 

Pour the heavy cream into a metal mixing bowl. Empty a tray of ice cubes into a larger bowl, cover them with cold water, then set the cream bowl into the larger ice-filled bowl. Beat with a hand-held mixer or whip using an up and down circular motion to whip in as much air as possible, until cream has doubled in volume and holds its shape softly. Whip in the vanilla.

Beat up the melted chocolate with a whisk; it should be smooth and silky. Scrape it into the egg-sugar mixture, blending rapidly with a rubber spatula. and when partially incorporated, fold in the whipped cream, deflating cream and eggs as little as possible. Turn batter into prepared cake pan, which will be about two-thirds full. Set it at once in the pan of hot water in the preheated oven. Cake will rise some 1/8 inch above edge of pan, and is done when a skewer or straw comes out clean, about 1 hour.

Turn oven off, leave oven door ajar, and let cake sit for 30 minutes so that it will firm up before unmolding and serving. Cake will sink down as it cools to about its original volume.

This cake is at its most tender and delicious when eaten slightly warm.

Unmold cake and decorate with a sprinkling of confectioners sugar, or with pipings of whipped cream or with a soft chocolate icing (semisweet chocolate melted and beaten with a little soft butter).


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a hankering for Tuna Noodle Casserole and so designed this ... it was and is a HUGE hit!

2 celery stalks, diced
1 sm onion, diced
1 can or 12 white mushrooms
1 cup frozen (or fresh) peas
tablespoon butter
1 cup (or a little more if needed) heavy cream
salt and pepper to taste
2 cans tuna in water
1 box GF pasta (not spaghetti but any other), cooked and drained

topping:
1 cup crushed potato chips
1 tablespoon butter, melted
pinch dried dill and parsley 

Preheat oven to 375F.

In small bowl mix topping ingredients thoroughly. Set aside

On stove, melt butter in skillet, add first four ingredients, cook over med heat until translucent, a little more oil may be needed - I use more butter or olive oil. Add tuna and heat through. Pour cream into hot skillet and mix thoroughly until thickened. Season with salt/pepper to taste. Toss in GF pasta.

In a lined or greased 9x12" casserole pour skillet mixture into casserole. Top with chip mixture.

Bake 10-15 min or until bubbly and top is browned slightly.

Serve hot.

Adjust this recipe as necessary. Some ideas... 

You can add shredded cheddar or swiss to the topping mixture or into the casserole itself to add some more 'punch'. Use chicken chunks instead of tuna and/or thawed frozen broccoli instead of peas. Instead of cream you can toss the skillet ingredients in a couple tablespoons of cornstarch and use chickenbroth as the liquid, bring to a simmer until thickened, and continue the recipe. 

It is a simple and tasty dish, and results in a meal that can be eaten that day, as left-overs, or frozen to be thawed and baked another time!

Enjoy!!

Nona B
NW PA


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Cabin Fever posted this recipe up in CF today. I'm cross-posting it here to share.

Betty's House of Pies 'Lemon Angel'
(Betty's House of Pies is a famous pie shop on the scenic Northshore of Lake Superior - and if we are within 100 miles of the place, we find a reason to take a detour and get there just for this pie!)

Meringue Crust:
4 egg whites (room temp)
1 cup granulated sugar
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar

Custard Filling:
4 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
3 T lemon juice
and 1 cup heavy whipping cream.

Beat 4 egg whites well. Add cream of tartar. Gradually add sugar -2 T at a time until 1 cup has been added. Spread into the bottom and up the sides of a greased 9" pie pan. Bake at 275Âº for 1 hour. Cool with door slightly ajar.

Beat 4 egg yolks and stir in 1/2 cup sugar and 3 T lemon juice. Pour into small saucepan and cook on low heat stirring continuously until thickened. Cool.

Whip 1 cup heavy cream until stiff, (do not over beat or you will end up with butter) and stir into cooled custard mixture. Pour into meringue pie shell and chill.

Top with whipped cream dollops and lemon zest.

Serves 8.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Cake

1 1/2 C white rice flour
3/4 C tapioca flour
1 t salt
1 t baking soda
3 t baking powder
1 t zanthan gum

4 eggs
1 1/4 C sugar
2/3 C mayonnaise

1 C milk
2 t vanilla

Mix together dry ingredients

Cream eggs, sugar, mayonnaise

Alternate dry ingredients with milk. Add vanilla. 
Bake 350 for 35 min


Cooks notes:

I make as sheet cake. It is difficult to get out of rounds. If using frosting, the cake is delicate, so use a soft frosting and frost carefully.

It is not necessary to beat the batter for minutes. just mix to combine.

It can be difficult to tell when it is done. A tooth pick will come out clean, but I find it more reliable to use a thermometer. Interior temp about 190-195. At 203, the cake was ruined.

If you use commercial rice flour, the cake will be gritty, unless you soak the rice flour. Mix the rice flour with the milk and cover tightly (full surface contact) with plastic wrap and let it soak for a few minutes. Do not allow contact with the air while soaking. I grind my own rice flour super fine and don't have any problem with grittiness. I've heard that the Japanese rice flour is super fine and does not have any grittiness problem, but I haven't personally verified that.

For chocolate cake, add 1/2 C cocoa
For almond cake, add 1 t almond extract, top with sliced almonds and sprinkle with granulated sugar before baking.

I use this cake batter to top fresh fruit to make a cobbler. Lots of fruit, thin-ish layer of cake batter.

The dry ingredients mixed together can be used to make a butter gooey cake. It works fine for that recipe.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

SOCCA is a kind of flatbread made of chickpea flour. It's really simple and quick. 

SOCCA

1 cup chickpea flour (besan at the Indian grocery store)
1 cup water
1 tsp salt
Black pepper to taste, use a lot!
3 tbsp olive oil

Whisk together all ingredients in a big bowl and set aside for at least 30 minutes.

Put a big well-seasoned cast iron skillet on the lowest rack of the oven and preheat to 450.

When the pan is hot, take it out of the oven and swirl a tablespoon of olive oil around the bottom, then pour in the socca batter. Return the pan to the lower rack of the oven and bake for 10 minutes. Change the oven setting to broil and move pan to the top rack. Broil for 2-3 minutes more. Remove from oven, turn socca onto a cutting board and cut into slices or pieces.

Variations: add herbs/spices to the batter. I like rosemary and cumin, about 1/2 tsp each. Add thinly sliced onions to the batter. 

You can also top with pesto or cheese or olives, peppers etc.

I haven't done this but you could use the batter to make a crisp pizza crust.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

GLUTEN FREE "FAVORITE ROLLS" Recipe from Susan Bell Yield 16-18 rolls

1/2 cup lukewarm water
2 teasp. yeast, either regular or rapid-rise
2 TBSP. plus 2 teasp. sugar, divided
3/4 cup milk
1/2 cup buttermilk (or, in place of milk + buttermilk use 1 1/4 cup soy or almond milk)
2 cups brown rice flour
1 1/2 cups tapioca flour
2 1/2 teasp. xanthan gum
1/2 cup dried potato flakes
1 teasp. salt
1/2 cup vegetable oil or shortening
2 TBSP. butter
2 eggs

Directions: 

1. Preheat oven to 170 degrees F, or "warm" setting
2. Place warm water in a small bowl and sprinkle yeast and 2 teaspoons sugar onto it. Set aside.
3. Microwave milk for about 1 min., until hot. Add butter and stir to melt. Add shortening if using as well. (Susan's recipe doesn't call for melting the butter but I thought it was easier that way)
4. Combine flours, 2 TBSP. sugar, xanthan gum, potato flakes, and salt in a large bowl (use your mixer bowl if you're using a kitchenaid or similar mixer.)
5. Add yeast mixture, warm milk mixture, oil (if using), buttermilk, and eggs into dry ingredients. Beat at high speed for 3 min.
6. Spray a muffin tin pan with cooking spray or rub it with butter. Spoon dough into muffin tins, around 3/4 full. Then, butter your finger tips to pat down the tops of the rolls.
7. Set muffin tray on open oven door to rise or turn off oven and place rolls inside withdoor closed. Let rise for approx. 20 min. for rapid-rise years, and 30 min. for regular yeast. Just watch that they are nicely plumped up.
7. Turn heat up to 375 F and bake for 20-24 min. I took pan out of the oven while I preheated it and they were done right at 20 min. Yields 16-18 rolls.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Can anyone give me a simple bread recipe. I want to make bread just time is the major problem.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

For those of you who do not know, if you are a member of Pinterest there are lots of gluten free recipes on there.  Just FYI!


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Any recipes for pizza dough? I like a medium crust that's a little on the chewy side. So far I've only come up with what is rather like a brittle cracker.

Also a recipe for a flaky pie crust. What I've come up with is a bit grainy.

I tried pinterest but it is too graphic intensive for my internet connection and the few recipes I found were not starting with GF flour, but starting with doughs out of a box. Also I live in a rather rural area and most of the boxed items or GF refrigerator roll doughs are things that they don't stock here. I found a few other sites but again, using stuff out of a box and most of that didn't actually describe the final product. I don't want pastry to be grainy. I don't want cracker crusts for pizza.

I did make a simple spinach fajita or tortilla wrap, just using a can of spinach blended until smooth and then kneaded with a dough hook with enough masa tortilla to get it into a dough and then rested, divided, flattened and heated in an iron skillet as per tortilla wraps. Everyone liked them and didn't realize that they were gluten free.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Posting here to mark my place.

And here's a great link: http://healthyindulgences.net/


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

So many of the GF recipes I see online and in cookbooks don't work for me as I also watch my carbohydrate/sugar intake and rice flour and potato flour have a bunch.  It makes it tough! Usually I just go without a bread substitute. Coconut flour and almond flour work sometimes but they result in a pretty dense product.

This one is actually pretty good, from the Healthy Indulgences website.

http://healthyindulgences.net/2011/...ow-carb-rolls-perfect-for-sandwiches/#more-78


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a recent successful GF brainchild of mine I'll definitely be making again! This is as close to the exact concoction as I can describe in a straightforward manner. It basically uses rice as a substitute for bread, so please feel free to adapt your own meatloaf to your GF needs.

3 cups cooked rice (use 1 cup rice and 2 1/2 to 3 cups water. The extra water was to keep the rice at a fluffy consistency during baking.)
1lb or so ground beef
1-2 medium diced onions
Sage, salt, pepper to taste
BBQ sauce, about 1/2 cup
Ketchup, 1/2 cup or to taste
Any of the other usual favorites you would usually add to meatloaf
1-2 eggs 

Mix cooked rice in with uncooked beef and onions. Add sage, salt and pepper to your liking. Add BBQ sauce and ketchup, mix well. Mix eggs in thoroughly.

Fill your loaf pan or pans, and add ketchup to the top if you wish. Cover pans and bake at 350 degrees. 60 to 75 minutes. Removing the cover during the last 15mins of baking adds a great loaf-like texture to this dish.

Enjoy!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

This is great as an appetizer, snack, or even a meal if you add a salad or other side dishes. As written, this recipe is dairy-free, egg-free, vegetarian, and sugar-free (if you leave the sugar out of the dipping sauce), but it's just a template. You can change ingredients to suit your preferences. If you don't want a vegetarian pancake, you can add chopped seafood or ground meat. If I use meat, I usually preseason it with garlic, sesame oil, salt & pepper, then add it (raw) to the bowl with the vegetables. Also, you can skip the kimchi if you don't have it/don't like it.

KOREAN MUNG BEAN PANCAKE (BINDAETTOEK)

1 cup mung beans (peeled mung beans, if available)
1/4 cup raw rice (can omit if desired)
cabbage kimchi, if available, plus kimchi liquid
Assorted vegetables such as carrot, green onions, bean sprouts, mushrooms, zucchini, jalapenos, spinach, kale etc etc - whatever you like
1 tsp salt
oil for panfrying

DIPPING SAUCE: 2 TBSP soy sauce, 1 TBSP rice wine or cider vinegar, 2 tsp sesame oil, pinch of sugar, hot pepper flakes to taste.

Soak the mung beans at least 6 hours and up to 24 hours. If using whole mung beans, rub them after soaking so that the skin floats off. The beans that remain have a yellow color. Discard skins. (If using peeled mung beans, they're ready after soaking). Soak the rice at least 1 hour. This can be done a day ahead. I use peeled mung beans and soak it together with the rice.

While they're soaking, dice or julienne your vegetables to add to the pancake batter. If using spinach or other greens, blanch and chop first. Bean sprouts should be blanched too. Put all the vegetables in a large bowl.

Prepare dipping sauce by combining all ingredients in a separate small bowl. Adjust sugar and hot pepper to taste. You can use red pepper flakes or hot pepper powder.

After soaking, drain the beans and rice, reserving the soaking liquid. Put them in a blender. Add a teaspoon of salt, liquid from the kimchi, and enough of the soaking liquid to make a medium batter (about 1/2 - 3/4 cup or so). Blend. Don't blend until completely smooth; leave it a bit grainy. 

Pour the batter over the vegetables and stir to combine everything. Heat oil in a skillet and spoon in batter to make 4-5" pancakes. Cook until golden brown, about 3 minutes, then flip and brown the other side. Serve while hot with dipping sauce.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Gluten and Dairy Free Almond Pancakes

1 cup almond flour
1/2 cup brown rice flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 or 1/2 tsp salt
1 cup almond milk
2 eggs
Serves 2-4


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

*THE BEST GLUTEN-FREE PIZZA CRUST + SAUCE*
A 7-ingredient gluten-free pizza crust that requires 1 hour from start to finish and rivals any pizzeria-style pizza crust.

PREP TIME 15 minutes
COOK TIME 50 minutes
TOTAL TIME 1 hour 5 minutes
Servings: (1/2-pizza servings)
Category: Entree
Cuisine: Gluten-Free, Vegan
Freezer Friendly: 1 Month (par-bake before freezing)
Does it keep: 1-2 Days

*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (176 C).
In a small bowl, combine yeast and 3/4 cup warm water (180 ml // amount as original recipe is written // adjust if altering batch size) - about 110 degrees F (43 C). Too hot and it will kill the yeast! Let set for 5 minutes to activate. Sprinkle in 1 Tbsp of the sugar (12 g // amount as original recipe is written // adjust if altering batch size) a few minutes in.

In a separate bowl, combine gluten free flour blend, salt, baking powder and remaining 2 Tbsp sugar (25 g // amount as original recipe is written // adjust if altering batch size). Whisk until well combined.

Make a well in the dry mixture and add the yeast mixture. Add the olive oil and additional 1/2 cup warm water (120 ml // amount as original recipe is written // adjust if altering batch size) before stirring. Then stir it all together until well combined, using a wooden spoon (see photo).

Lightly coat a baking sheet or pizza stone with non-stick spray and plop your dough down. Using your hands and a little brown rice flour if it gets too sticky, work from the middle and push to spread/flatten the dough out to the edge (see pictures). You want it to be pretty thin - less than 1/4 inch.
Put the pizza in the oven to pre-bake for roughly 25-30 minutes, or until it begins to look dry. Cracks may appear, but that's normal and totally OK.
Remove from oven and spread generously with your favorite pizza sauce, cheese and desired toppings. We went with Daiya to keep ours dairy-free. Pop back in oven for another 20-25 minutes, or until the crust edge looks golden brown and the toppings are warm and bubbly.
Cut immediately and serve. Reheats well the next day in the oven or microwave.
*Notes*
*To make 3 cups GF flour: 1 cup (160 g) white rice flour + 1 cup (160 g) brown rice flour + 1 cup (120 g) tapioca flour + 3/4 tsp xanthan gum)
*Nutrition information is a rough estimate calculated without toppings.
*Recipe (as originally written) yields 1 1/2 crusts, enough for 2 small-medium pizzas or 1 large and 1 personal pan.
*The gluten-free flour blend is a suggestion, but a strong one. However, try your own blend if you prefer, or sub all-purpose if not gluten-free.
*You can make this recipe ahead of time, up to 1-2 days in advance, stored covered in the refrigerator until time of use. However, it is best when made fresh.
*If the dough is finicky or sticky when spreading out, simply sprinkle on a little more brown rice flour to keep it from sticking.
*Sauce is 1 small can of tomato paste, 1/2 cup water and equal pinches salt, pepper, dried basil, oregano, thyme, and garlic powder.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

_*Fresh Gluten-Free Pasta*_

Prep Time 20 minutes
Cook Time 5 minutes
Total Time 25 minutes
Servings 4
Author Gluten Free Baking

* Ingredients...*

1 1/2 cups brown rice flour, plus more for dusting (7 1/2 ounces; 212 grams)
1/2 cup tapioca starch (2 ounces; 56 grams)
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
4 large eggs (about 7 ounces; 200 grams out of shell)
*Instructions...*

In large bowl, whisk together brown rice flour, tapioca starch, and xanthan gum. Add eggs. Switch to a wooden spoon and stir until a dough forms. Generously dust your counter with brown rice flour. Turn dough out onto counter and knead a few times until fairly smooth.
Divide dough into four equal pieces and work with 1 piece at a time, keeping the rest covered. Press the dough to flatten it slightly. Using a pasta machine set at the widest setting, run the dough through 2 times. Continue rolling dough through successively narrower settings until you reach the second-to-last setting.
Cut dough sheet in half horizontally and pass each through the fettuccine cutter. (The spaghetti setting is too thin for this gluten-free pasta.) Dust pasta with brown rice flour and place on a rimmed baking sheet. Repeat with remaining dough pieces.
Bring a pot of salted water to a boil. Cook half the batch of pasta until tender, about 5 minutes. Toss with sauce. Repeat with remaining pasta. Serve immediately.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

There's an error in post *#20*. It's missing the ingredients list and the link to the website which has the pictures. I apologize for any confusion. 
*Ingredients*
3 cups gluten-free flour blend (see notes)*
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
3 Tbsp sugar (divided)
1 Tbsp yeast
1 1/4 cup warm water (divided)
1 Tbsp olive oil

https://minimalistbaker.com/the-best-gluten-free-pizza-crust-sauce/

Post #20...



tiffanysgallery said:


> *THE BEST GLUTEN-FREE PIZZA CRUST + SAUCE*
> A 7-ingredient gluten-free pizza crust that requires 1 hour from start to finish and rivals any pizzeria-style pizza crust.
> 
> PREP TIME 15 minutes
> ...


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/sweet-potato-hummus

*Sweet Potato Hummus*

*INGREDIENTS*

1 large sweet potato (about 1½ pounds), peeled, cut into large pieces (about 3 cups)
2 garlic cloves, smashed
Olive oil (for drizzling)
3 tablespoons pure tahini or tahini butter
1½ teaspoons kosher salt, plus more
1 lime, halved
*RECIPE PREPARATION*

Place a rack in upper third of oven and preheat to 375°. Scatter sweet potato and garlic across a parchment-lined baking sheet, generously drizzle with oil, and toss to coat. Roast, tossing halfway through, until garlic is golden brown and sweet potato is tender and browned in a few spots, 40–45 minutes.


Let vegetables cool slightly, then transfer to a food processor or blender and purée until smooth. Add tahini and 1½ tsp. salt and squeeze in juice from lime; pulse to incorporate. With motor running, gradually add 1 cup water. Mixture should be the consistency of hummus; add a little more water if needed. Taste and season with more salt if needed.


Do Ahead: Hummus can be made 3 ahead. Cover and chill. Bring to room temperature before serving.


----------



## Moseisley Meadows (Aug 5, 2019)

Have you considered or tried just taking out the tahini? I'm pretty much seed intolerant and always looking for good dip recipes without grain, seed, diary and a slew of other things. I've found avocado works as a substitute in some cases....maybe this one too.

Thanks I may get a likeness to hummus back in my limited diet.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Nothing here.


----------



## JesseAllen (Sep 28, 2021)

I would love to share my experince of trying a new breakfast Gluten-Free porridge.I tried this breakfast recipe which I found on iahas.com and it was enriched with therapeutic herbs and spices. It was very easy to make and tastes awesome. 

Amarnath Porridge

Prep Time: 5 minutes
Total Time: 30 Minutes
Serves: 2 person

Ingredients
1 cup of amaranth2 cups milk (preferably cow’s milk)1 T ghee¼ tsp each of cinnamon powder, star anise powder, cloves powderA pinch of nutmeg powder½ cup of Pear cored and chopped1 T honey/maple syrup

Method
Add ghee to a pot and stir in all the spices.Add amaranth and milk and bring it to a boil over medium-high flame. Add chopped pear.Reduce the flame to low and let it cook for 20 minutes with a lid.Add honey/maple syrup and mix wellRemove from heat when the amaranth is fluffy and water is absorbed.

Notes
Amaranth is gluten-free and rich in calcium. It has a slightly nutty taste. You can try this recipe with rolled oats or quinoa.


----------



## Carol Hicks (11 mo ago)

tiffanysgallery said:


> There's an error in post *#20*. It's missing the ingredients list and the link to the website which has the pictures. I apologize for any confusion.
> *Ingredients*
> 3 cups gluten-free flour blend (see notes)*
> 1 tsp salt
> ...


Thanks! Definitely gonna try to cook this pizza 🙂


----------

